# what visa?



## scubamike10 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi .......can anyone advise me on what visa I require please? I visit Thailand as a tourist on a reglar basis at least three times a year staying aprox two months each time but I do leave the country to travel, so up until now it has worked quite well....now I intend to spend more time in Thailand without traveling outside the country, Is there a one year multiple entry visa availabe which will allow me to stay two/three months at a time? ............many thanks Mike.


----------



## Zark (Sep 26, 2008)

scubamike10 said:


> Is there a one year multiple entry visa availabe which will allow me to stay two/three months at a time? ............many thanks Mike.


Yes, but they are usually tied to employment or marriage. You don't tell us your age - so we aren't sure about retirement visa status.

Tourist Visas can be extended for another 30 days after the original 60 - so you might be okay continuing to do that, but you don't tell us what country you are from - so we can't be sure that will work for you either.


----------



## scubamike10 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi thanks for reply I am from UK ..........................sixty days would be fine for now, what would be the best way to get the extention? I have been in contact with Thai embassy they tell me I have to apply in person for visa then return again to pick it up, in person, they also dont seem that helpfull ...........Mike


----------



## Zark (Sep 26, 2008)

scubamike10 said:


> I have been in contact with Thai embassy they tell me I have to apply in person for visa then return again to pick it up, in person, they also dont seem that helpfull ...........Mike


They might seem unhelpful, but that's how to do it. Take your passport, go to the embassy, fill out the Visa Application - submit it. Go and collect it one or several days later (depends on the embassy/consulate). You will probably need to sumbit one or more passport size photos as well.

On the Thailand side, BEFORE the 60 days is up - go to immigration, pay the fee (B1800 or thereabouts) and they will give you an additional 30 days. 

Easy to do.


----------



## scubamike10 (Dec 29, 2008)

Many thanks for advise..................Mike


----------



## richosr (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, You can get a 1 year Multiple Entry non-immigrant Type O visa which allows stays of up to 90 days at a time. after 88 days in the country just visit a border post such as Malaysia border, get your passport stamped to leave, walk to the border get a Malaysian stamp and walk back and re-enter Thailand for another 90 days. This visa costs 100GBP and be obtained from the British Consulate in Hull. If you call first, when you arrive it takes just 10 minutes to get the visa. (This visa can only be applied for in your country, not in Thailand.). It's best to get from Hull Consulate than Thai Embassy as they are much quicker and more helpful.

This is what I did initially, and then applied for Retirement Visa after 10 months (with border trips). Once you have retirement visa or marriage visa there is no need for any more border trips, you just have to report to the local immigration office every 90 days.

If you need any info on applying for Retirement or Marriage Visa as the rules they actually use are different to those posted on the Thai Embassy web site, please feel free to contact me.

Also if you need to know how to get a Thai Driving License, I have done that too so may be able to help there. (You must have International Driving License to drive in Thailand, but can only drive for 90 days on it, then you must get Thai Driving License. You will also need an International License to get your Thai Driving License, although they will sometimes accept UK License. So get an International Driving license before you travel, available from the AA for 7.50 GBP.

Hope this helps

kindest regards

Steve


----------



## scubamike10 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Steve many thanks for your reply .....really helpfull I have already been in touch with hull and as you said they are far more helpfull than the embassy, so its all in hand..once again thanks ...Mike


----------



## nomad4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

*richosr*: is that new information? That would be great to stay up to 3 months in the country without marrying a local or having a work visa! 

I used to live in Phuket, but had to move on because of the horrible visa regulations. Visa Runs just get boring if you done them every other month.


----------



## nomad4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

...and can I apply for that Visa anywhere else in Asia; let's say in Singapore or KL?

Don't want to get back to Europe for a longer visa alone, that'd be an expensive way to shoot for.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Hull is well known for being friendly - most Embassies and Consulates are not. The Non-O is usually for married people (to a Thai) - though there are several types. The legislation is loose (as always with Thai law) so interpreted differently. Hull will give a Non-O for visiting friends etc, but most will not. Another way to do it is to use a student visa - if you sign uo for a course in Thailand (must be approved - there are plenty advertised Walen for example - they will then help with the Visa extensions when you are in Thailand, and will give you a letter to get the necessary done int the UK. A student visa means that you report every 90 days (your address to the Thai police) - unless you leave the country in between - and it lasts a year or as long as the course. Courses can continue for up to 5 years. A single visa can be made to last 15 months if you leave the country just befor it expires as you will get another 90 days on it.

See ThaiVisa.com this question is asked over and over.


----------



## nomad4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

*KhwaamLap *- interesting information, especially about that Student Visa. Do you know, if there is any age restriction?


----------

